# Who shoots 1.5 year old bucks? What do you do with the horns?



## swampstand (Feb 7, 2005)

Just curious what any of you do with 1.5 year old buck horns? I have a few sets of 1.5 year old buck antlers that just collect dust in my basement.

I shot them many years ago but now I let deer this age walk. Just not impressive to me and I think it's better for the heard to have relatively mature bucks in the mix.

Anyway, for those of you who choose to shoot the small year and half old bucks: 
1. Why do you shoot them and not a doe (if possible)?
2. Do you display the little antlers?

I RESPECT EVERYONES INSIGHT AND OPINION, NO NEED FOR HOSTILITY. I JUST WANT TO LEARN FROM EVERYONES VIEWS.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

In a good area, 1.5 year old bucks should not have "little" antlers. There have been documented 1.5 year old 10 point bucks. They won't have the mass in the antlers like an older buck, but it's still a ten point. I have taken several very nice 8 points that were most likely 1.5 yrs old. 

I use the antler plaques (wood board with velvet skull cap cover) for displaying.


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

I usually shoot a deer opening day regardless of whether its a buck or doe... i put meat in the freezer (large family of 6..lol) then look for horns.. i dont shoot small deer, i do actually wait for the larger ones... i sit all day opening day and usually have a good variety to choose from... i would much rather shoot a large doe over a small buck too... as far as displaying small antlers, i dont, they sit in the shed on the wall... the smallest i have displayed is an 8point... rather small rack but a nice bodied deer...


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

I usualy let the smaller bucks go but last year I had gimme shot on a 4point on opening day of archery season. I hadent had a chance at a buck in a few years so I took him. I also new there were more than a few other 1 1/2 year old bucks in this area. This year I have seen up to 8 in this same spot.

All my antlers get hung on the wall. I even have a few doe skulls on the wall since I do everything in a europeon skull mount style. Anyhting I shoot has meaning to me. I even have the one and only button head I shot as a skull mount on the wall. Its kinda cool to see the different ranges of antler development. The buttonhead is also a reminder to not shoot one. It was a few years agona nd last day of gun season. I had a quick shot a deer and it turned out to be a button head.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

If everone else in my section would let them go so would I. We produce some nice racks round my area in 1 1/2 years good eightpointers and a few tens, If a deer makes it to 2 1/2 he usually is a really good one.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

4 point or less turn into dog toys normally. Other than that I leave the little racks in the woods. Sometimes the next year I'll look for the tattered 1/2 eaten rack/head and bring it back to show the kids. I meat hunt and couldn't care if deer grew Horne's at all. I do have a board of 20 some nicer racks nailed to my garage wall.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

The next decent 1 1/2 year old buck that gives me a shot I will take because I have yet to shoot a buck and where I hunt we hardly ever see them anymore. When I say decent I mean a buck with at least 6-8 inch spikes or bigger. I have had shots at small 2-3 inch spikes but have let those deer walk. After I shoot my first buck which will hopefully be this bow season I will start passing on most 1 1/2 old bucks. As far as displaying them, our camp has always displayed their 1 1/2 year old bucks, and to tell you the truth I plan to have my first buck mounted whether its a spike or a 10pt.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

swampstand said:


> Just curious what any of you do with 1.5 year old buck horns? I have a few sets of 1.5 year old buck antlers that just collect dust in my basement.
> 
> I shot them many years ago but now I let deer this age walk. Just not impressive to me and I think it's better for the heard to have relatively mature bucks in the mix.
> 
> ...


Here we go..........
This belongs in the QDM forumm fight it out there.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

[least 6-8 inch spikes or bigger. I have had shots at small 2-3 inch spikes but have let those deer walk. 


So your saying your going to hold out for the boone and crocket spikes :lol: Just think if you let them walk for 1 more year they might be a little bigger. Enjoy the hunt and good luck in the chase for your first buck.



Rob


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

The horns from the 1.5 yr olds go in the same pile as the older, back of the barn. Deer numbers on my property is below what I would like to see so I will only shoot bucks. I also hunt a couple of farms where deer numbers are high and take several does each year.


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

All of my 1.5 year old racks are hanging on the wall in my garage. Thought about making a lamp or hanging light w/ them for the house. I've been letting the 1.5 year old bucks walk for the last two years and I'm seeing lower numbers of bucks. What's up w/ that? I might have to throw that out the window and shoot one this year. No doe permits in my area and I want meat. If I don't shoot a doe w/ a bow, anything w/ horns is a target. Sucks but that's the way the DNR want it seems like.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

So your saying your going to hold out for the boone and crocket spikes 

Thats right booner all the way. I know that sounds kind of stupid but at lest 8 inch spikes can be displayed. A mount of a buck with 3inch spikes would look funny I think. Also Its not like I am looking for spikes I would love a 4 pt or 6 pt for my first buck, or a 10 pt for that matter. All I am saying is that that is the smallest buck I would shoot. Believe me I am all for QDM but I would just like to get 1 buck under my belt before I start going for those nice big boys. Or should I say that 1 big boy in all of northern Michigan :lol: and hey Taxidermist I know your first buck was that big B&C right.


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

This will be the 6th season that I pass up all 1 1/2 year old bucks.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Any buck taken legally is a fine trophy.
Each person has set different standards for themselves and that is fine, i do not judge anyone for thier choice of a legally taken buck.
All antlers should be displayed, i dont spend the money on a mount unless it is big enough to warrant that kind of $$$$ but all my antlers get a euro mount nowadays no matter how big!! It sure looks better then just takin the hacksaw to em!!

-Bob


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

> Any buck taken legally is a fine trophy.
> Each person has set differnt standards for themselves and that is fine, i do not judge anyone for thier choice of legally taken buck.
> All antlers should be displayed, i dont spend the money on a mount unless it is big enough to warrant that kind of $$$$ but all my antlers get a euro mount nowadays no matter how big!! It sure looks better then just takin the hacksaw to em!!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

You can't eat the horns,my motto is if it is legal I am putting it in the freezer.especially after all of them years in the beginning of my hunting career coming home empty handed.If I get one with a nice rack then that is just a bonus.I don't know about passing on 1.5 year olds.I have a nice 8 point on my wall that was only 1.5. years old according to the D.N.R. AND I SURE WOULD NOT OF PASSED ON HIM.Well this thread is like a seat if you know what I mean.Everybody has an opinion.Mine once again is, if your legal put it in the freezer and feed your family with it.But now that I have quite a few smaller bucks under my belt,if I do shoot a buck I like them to be atleast a 6 or better and I will NOT shoot a button.That has happened only once when I was not as educated as I am now about identifying a button.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't shoot bucks smaller than a six anymore but that is my choice. I also have everyone of my bucks on the wall in my computer room even the two spikers i shot early in my hunting. I dont have a six point or a seven point yet. It also seems with me that i can't explain why i shoot what i shoot. I have passed on bucks and does too. When the right deer comes along i take it.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

I've only been hunting for the last 8 years and was picky during those years. I've taken 2 decent bucks and was was improperly placed for the buck of a lifetime(he looked like he had a shrub on his head)That meant I've gone quite a few seasons without any venison. This year, I plan to take the first decent doe I see and hold the second tag for a nice buck or if it gets to the latter part of the season, another doe.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

HunterHads said:


> I know that sounds kind of stupid but at lest 8 inch spikes can be displayed. a mount of a buck with 3inch spikes would look stupid I think.


I have yet to see a whitetail buck (live, dead or mounted) that looks stupid. I guess we are looking at these things differerntly. Shoot what you want and be proud regardless of what others think. Compete against yourself and the animal, not other hunters.

Dan


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Like i said before......
NO deer or any other animial looks STUPID!!!
These are GODS creatures and any one, Doe, Buck, Coyote, Duck, Possum, or any other species LEGALLY taken are WORTHY and worth display if one chooses!!! 

Happy Hunting!!!!!!!!!

-Bob


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

One Eye said:


> I have yet to see a whitetail buck (live, dead or mounted) that looks stupid. I guess we are looking at these things differerntly. Shoot what you want and be proud regardless of what others think. Compete against yourself and the animal, not other hunters.
> 
> Dan



10-4 on that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mulley5531 (Jul 17, 2005)

If I've hunted hard during bow season and have passed up smaller bucks and its rifle season and all I've seen are small bucks, 4pts or less, I will take the smallest spike, in an effort to cull the runt. 

Last year on the 240 acres our party took two 1 1/2 yr bucks with 1/2 inch or less antlers. The one I took was about 50 yds, I had my scope on 12 power shot it in the head only to discover the 1/8th inch spec of an antler had cut through the skin. I had it aged so dont worry it wasnt a "big" button buck. 

I am all for letting the little ones grow to be big ones, but some just dont have what it takes. I have taken runty 5pts standing next to nice 6 pts before in an effort to improve the gene pool.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't mean to say that small bucks look stupid all I meant to say is that I dont think a big shoulder mount of a small 3" spike would be worth the money. If I am going to get a mount than I want some bigger antlers to show off. A 3" buck is a fine buck, I would just prefer to let that deer walk in hopes of getting a bigger one. I hope Im not sending out the wrong impression.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Yes spend the $$$$$ on a nice big one!!! 
But do the smaller ones in a euro mount!
I just got the hang of this last year and the 2 i did turned out great!! 
Ill post some pics of them soon , one was a small 4 pointer i got with my bow ..... turned out really nice the other was a nice buck but wasnt "mount worthy $$$$$ " 
Euro mounts are sweet and fairly easy to do.
I use a turkey fryer set-up with a propane burner and a 5 gallon metal bucket i use just for this purpose. I duct tape a 2x4 or large branch at the base of the antlers or just above, whatever heigth i need to keep the antlers just above the waterline and wrap the bases of the antlers with tinfoil so they are not exposed to the boiling water, i also add a small amount of dawn dish liqid to the water.
After boiling for about a hour i take it out and scrape off as much meat as i can then let it cool.
Then i put it back in for a few 1/2 hour interverls.
As soon as you have a clean skull put it outside in the sun on a piece of white paper for a afternoon and let it dry.
Then i have some stuff called clariol basic white which can be purchesed online or at your local beauty supply store, you will also need some 40% peroxide also purchesed online or at your beauty store.
Mix 2-3 TSP of the liquid peroxide w/the powdered Basic White and pack the paste compleatlly over the whole skull using a small insturment to push it up into the nose cavitiy and eye sockets and let it dry for a 1/2 a day then rinse off entire skull and let dry. DONE . I put a small hanger at skull base and hang on wall just as is, but also can be mounted on nice peice of stained wood or make your own pedestal mount.

Any other questions feel free to ask me or PM me.

-Bob


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

For me it's all about meat  . we clean them in the swamp and leave the guts and bones in the swamp. If it has a nice rack, I'll take a chain saw out to where is was shot and cut the rack out. After that I'll drill a hole in the middle of the rack and screw it to the board  . I will think and talk about that deer all year until the meat is gone .Then on to the next good food source. only 3 packs of venison left 

By the way I'm not a real church going guy, but after a kill I stop- by myself- and thank the Big Man for what He has given me. rack or no rack.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

> Any buck taken legally is a fine trophy.


Beauty is truth, truth Beauty Bob....well said.


> For me it's all about meat


Hello Sandwiches  Ed...Do you see venison like I do? Wile E. Coyote's version of the Roadrunner?


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

HunterHads said:


> So your saying your going to hold out for the boone and crocket spikes
> 
> hey Taxidermist I know your first buck was that big B&C right.



Nope I was a boone and crocket spiker too, I have many spikes and 4pts and 6pts under my belt. It was not till about 2 years ago that I started passing on the smaller bucks, I still have not got the big ones yet but I got to the point that shooting does was the same as killing a smaller buck to me soo I just started passing them up and enjoying the time in the woods and filling the freezer with mature does. I am in no way telling you to pass up anything, its your hunt not mine and if you are happy when it is all done thats what counts!!! So good luck this year and enjoy the hunt that is what it is all about.

Rob


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Over the past 3 years I have let the little ones walk on bye. The past 2 years have been the best for me in terms of decent antlered bucks. I've been fortunate enough to take 3 nice 8 pointers ranging from 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 years old.

If I need meat I'll look at taking a nice size doe. As far as saving antlers I do, I have 2 deer mounted and 3 8 pointers and a 6 pointer on the wall just as antler mounts.

To each his own, as long as you enjoy the awesome outdoors and hunt ethically. It's about the hunt and the experience of the hunt that matters. Good luck everyone this fall.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Yup, I shoot 1.5 year olds, that is about the only thing running around here and if I want to shoot a buck, that is all I have to choose from. I saw one buck (twice) all last year that was NOT a 1.5 year old. To my knowledge, nobody got him so maybe he will make it to this year. The big one we had running around decided to take on a semi-trailer so.....

Last year I shot the smallest buck I had in ages, a 3 point. I knew it was only a 3 point but....I needed a three point to complete the 1-11 series and about the only way to be sure is have one close in bow season.

Most of our 1.5's are 6 - 8 pts, but only about a 12" spread so nuttin to really get exited about unless you get off on just points.

I have been passing more and more smaller bucks but, they just don't seem to live long enough around here to make it to maturity. Sure, if I pass, maybe they stand a better chance but, I am just not seeing the results and neither are the cameras.

I would love to see draws for bucks....that might help stimulate some growth and show the guys that shoot anything with horns what a mature buck actully looks like.

As far as display....only one in the house and he was pretty decent. I have some on the wall in the garage and milk crates full of antlers but....nuttin to really get excited about....


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

MMMMM! Venison


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

or let it go - the orignal question is :


Anyway, for those of you who choose to shoot the small year and half old bucks: 
1. Why do you shoot them and not a doe (if possible)?
2. Do you display the little antlers?


Address the questions or simply don't post, we are not getting into the great spike debate again, if someone wants to read about those arguments do a site search, there is volumns of information on that subject.

thanks

ferg....


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree with sprytle, " any buck taken legally is a fine trophy" Who are we to judge anyone else that may have lower standards and goals? some 1 1/2 year old bucks are spikes and some are 10 pointers


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

1. Why do you shoot them and not a doe (if possible)?
Where I hunt the law says a buck with 3" spikes is legal game.
Although I do pass on some bucks at times.



2. Do you display the little antlers?

YES I do I have 2 8pt shoulder mounts, and 12 mounted on plaques
3-spikes, 2-three pts, 2 four pts, 1-five pt, 2 six 6pts, 2 eight pts, - on the wall of pride.

so yes I do mount "the little antlers" and some big ones too.

I am proud of each Deer I take, Doe or buck.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I have seventeen bucks on plaques that are 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 year olds

I have seven bucks mounted that are 2 1/2 up to 3 1/2

I will not shoot ANY buck that I wont display in my trophy room. I owe that to the deer that I kill. 

I pass up ALL bucks that aren't mature for my area.


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

I am not able to age deer, so I cannot say if I am shooting 1.5 or 2.5 or 3.5 year olds. I do shoot spikes, forks (although not before 9am on the opener) and display them all proudly. Each garners a special memory of hunting brotherhood, and triggers a history recall when we look at them. 

Why do I shoot them vs does - because they are legal game, and I want to take a buck. I do try to take the dry doe over the fertile one.

And the antlers are displayed in a garage that is closed to most folks, so we do not shoot them for the world to see. 

Displaying little antlers to gain personal acclamation is the same as displaying large antlers for personal acclamation. Not everyone who shows antlers (whether large or small) is doing it for a bad reason.

Swamper


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=30969&cat=521&page=1










I did this with my 1.5 yr old 8 pt.
As has been said, not all 1.5 yr olds have tiny racks.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Yup I'll shoot whatever I feel is neccessary based on what I know is there to hunt and what I see in the off-season. I'll shoot a 1.5 year old IF there tends to be a few more walking around. Lacking buck sightings I'll wait but will not pass a decent 6 either. Enough does to warrant using my doe tags...I'll shoot a doe. Few doe and buck sightings I'll pass on everything except 6 point or bigger but most likely I'll pass on even hunting that spot and off to my other locations.. and repeat the above.

I have 5-2.5 year old racks mounted and one full head mount. All 2.5 year olds in the last 15 years--10 point, 8 point, 7 point, two 6 points. I then have a couple 1.5 year olds mounted via nail in the garage right next to all the turkey fans ---ALL proudly displayed.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Swamper said:


> I do try to take the dry doe over the fertile one.
> 
> Swamper


and how exactly can you tell which doe this is?


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

wild bill said:


> and how exactly can you tell which doe this is?


My guess would be that when you were checking their drivers license to see how old they were you could also check the udders for milk? 

I hunt for a nice rack for the first week then after that if it has a fork its meat. I have a couple of real nice racks inside on the wall with my dead fish mounts and about twenty hanging on the side yard covered porch. 
I do not kill does unless the are injured because regardless what I am told by others who dont know anything about my area we defiantly have a lack of deer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Wild Bill, be nice. 

Yes , there is no such thing as a dry old doe, or for that matter young dry doe. They can and will have fawns till the year they die and that could be a fifteen year old doe. That so called, old dry doe may not of been bred, or lost her fawn or fawns to a host of reasons. 

Another reason to manage your deer to be as natural as possible. With good management you can feel positive that all does will be bred and in a timely manner, with subsequent fawn production and survival entering levels unheard of. It is difficult for many to believe, but by taking the right number of does you can actually have more bucks to observe and take. 


Generally, guys say this as an excuse to take a doe, thinking that they are not lowering their macho image when making that statement. Others may say, "I take only wounded does".


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Bluegill Bob said:


> My guess would be that when you were checking their drivers license to see how old they were you could also check the udders for milk?


 
LOl!......:lol: 

Thanks for the chuckle Bob!


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

We don't shoot too many small ones anymore. We leave those for the youngsters in our group. 

We've had our camp 27 years now and every set of horns that any of us have ever shot is up on the wall of the camp. 

27 years of small to medium sized bucks are displayed in over 200 sets of antlers in our camp. We've probably lost a few, but 90% are there.

The only ones that are not are the few that we have had mounted because of their better size.


----------



## BDL (Dec 17, 2004)

Depends on the time frame...if I know that I can hunt 10 plus days, I'll wait for a large rack. If I'm on a limited schedule, a 1.5 year old will be in the freezer.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Ferg said:


> or let it go - the orignal question is :
> 
> 
> Anyway, for those of you who choose to shoot the small year and half old bucks:
> ...


I am a meat hunter first. A year without venison is a bad year for me. Every year it comes down to one question; what is the size of the herd in the area I am hunting? If doe are plentiful, I will take a doe and let 1.5 year old bucks walk. When doe are scarce (as in previous years of unlimited doe permits) I can't justify taking a doe, and I will settle for any 1.5 year old (or older) buck. 
I am proud of any deer I take and feel each is special memory. I take pictures of every one, eat the hearts and back straps for dinner, and hang the horns, tail and arrow on my cabin wall. I have shoulder mounts of two 1.5 year old deer. One spike was my youngest son's first deer that he took in last years youth hunt. The other is a 4 point that my oldest son took in his first youth hunt. As a father, these are two of the FINEST hunts I could ever be a part of! I am proud to display these mounts next to the two largest deer I have ever taken with a bow. <----<<<


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

Question quote: "Originally Posted by Swamper
I do try to take the dry doe over the fertile one.

Swamper 

and how exactly can you tell which doe this is?"

Answer: like when you met the person you married...you just know it when you see one.

Swamper


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Swamper said:


> I am not able to age deer





Swamper said:


> I do try to take the dry doe over the fertile one.
> Swamper
> 
> and how exactly can you tell which doe this is?"
> ...


Wow, neat trick. You cannot age deer by their physical characteristics in the field, but you can clearly identify "dry" does. Slick!


----------

